# Been wanting to ask everyone



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What supplements, if any, do you guys include in your dog's PMR diet?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

High quality salmon oil is all we add. We do feed chicken and duck feet as a regular RMB which could be considered a joint health supplement


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> High quality salmon oil is all we add. We do feed chicken and duck feet as a regular RMB which could be considered a joint health supplement


I've heard of a lot of people adding salmon oil to PMR diets -- just wondering what benefit this has that PMR cannot fulfill. Have googled "salmon oil benefits" but they seem kind of vague.. Just wondering if that would be something we should add (a waaays down the line!).


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy gets a senior plus vitamin but she is only willing to eat it sometimes! She can't have anything salmon related so she just gets canned sardines for her fishy oils. The other guys don't get anything. They get canned salmon, complete with the water and juices in the can so I figured that was enough fishy oils. Sometimes Shade gets Chelsy's senior vitamin when she spits it out!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot of people feed primarily factory farmed meats (because they are generally cheaper than organic, grass fed meats) that are low in naturally occurring omega fatty acids that are good for the skin and coat. So to make up for the lacking healthy fats we add in salmon oil which is rich in omega fatty acids. 

If you feed red meats, particularly wild game, that have been raised on a natural diet of grass then they will contain the right amount of omega fatty acids. 

You could also feed fatty fishes on a regular basis.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I also feed Salmon oil at least 2 pumps per day. I also rarely give doggy multivitamins and I'm planning to start ACV as well as chicken feet (they gross me out too much right now though..). I was also thinking about tripe, but I'm not sure about that yet..

For those who feed ACV, how do you give it? Sonya doesn't like the taste when added to water.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> High quality salmon oil is all we add. We do feed chicken and duck feet as a regular RMB which could be considered a joint health supplement


Ooooooh, I've never heard of duck feet!! How are they price-wise?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

We give a glucosamine supplement (and I've noticed a difference) LIQUID HEALTH™

Also, wild Alaskan salmon oil Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil | Life Line Pet Nutrition


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

The only duck feet I've been able to find are roasted and sold as treats. :[

I supplement with fish oil, either sardine or salmon, because 90% of the meat I feed is not grass fed and I don't feed as much red meat as I'd like to. I also use K9Health liquid glucosamine (I supplement with chicken feet too) for my 7 yr old. I have an organic wild-harvested ginger powder that I use when they have really bad gas. That's about it. 

Oh, and I do keep white bentonite clay on hand for when Finnigan has a bout with colitis. It rarely happens now that he is on PMR, but his colitis is also anxiety induced so it isn't always the diet (a stressful trip to the vet and he'll start poopin blood). He also tends to have a very acidic tummy and sometimes gets acid reflux (takes after his mom) which makes him moody, one dose of the bentonite clay and he's back to normal. I think of it as an emergency remedy for tummy troubles.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I've heard of a lot of people adding salmon oil to PMR diets -- just wondering what benefit this has that PMR cannot fulfill. Have googled "salmon oil benefits" but they seem kind of vague.. Just wondering if that would be something we should add (a waaays down the line!).


I add omega 3 fish oils, because mine don't like fish very well and because of our budget issues we feed A LOT of chicken right now. I don't think there are any omegas in chicken. It will help the coat to shine as well.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

For my older dog who has had a cancerous lump removed and has had digestive problems for the last 3 yrs (he has been on raw his entire life)he gets:
-Nordic Naturals cod liver oil (a pretty high dosage)
-RX Zyme-a pre-biotic and live enzyme powder
-6 Gentlemen- a Chinese herb that helps with digestion by making the spleen and soul work together (or something like that)
-Standard Process, Zypan-it creates more digestive juices
-Standard Process Cataplex E-a selenium and vit. E supplement. I can't afford grass fed much so I figure this is good also for cancer prevention
-Standard Process Catalyn-basically like a multi vit but not, he prob doesn't need this but I want to make sure I'm doing all I can to keep my baby healthy as he ages.
-CurcuVet-concentrated turmeric, helps with many things, fighting cancer and helping with digestion is a few of it's benefits (a bit of raw pineapple enhances the effects though I don't cause fruit equals sugar equals BAD!)
-Dispel Stasis he is no longer on but it is for preventing the type of cancer he had. It's not good to keep them on it longer than a couple of months though.
-Kelp/Alfalfa-something I use once a week sometimes rarely.

Dog the younger:
Noric Naturals cod liver oil
Kelp/Alfalfa-same as above

The kitties:
Nordic Naturals cod liver oil
Older kittie gets Wysong PH- cause he got struvite crystals a long time ago and this helps keep his ph balanced

*I do switch up my oils to salmon and sardine on occasion but the N.N. C.L. Oil is my main stay for oil. Unless I am feeding fatty raw fish then they get no oil for the day.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

No supplements here. I used to do salmon oil, but fish is a big hit here and now that I have a constant supply of mackerel I cut the oil supplementing. They each eat two whole fish per day. Braxton will do ANYTHING for a fishy. 

I have NaturVet Cranberry Relief on hand for any UTIs rather than antibiotics.(Zailey had a few as a pup, most girls do)


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i have been giving annie acv for the last week ,its the most pure i can find,she has been fighting some kind of allergy ,her worst time is when she gets up, and this morning not 1 itch,now ive read that acv is the best thing for a dog ,wether thats true remains to be seen,i also give her flaxseed and primrose oil ,if she didnt have the allergy then i wouldnt supplement at all ,but up to today shes seems to be inproving,karen


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Julie said:


> The only duck feet I've been able to find are roasted and sold as treats. :[
> 
> I supplement with fish oil, either sardine or salmon, because 90% of the meat I feed is not grass fed and I don't feed as much red meat as I'd like to. I also use K9Health liquid glucosamine (I supplement with chicken feet too) for my 7 yr old. I have an organic wild-harvested ginger powder that I use when they have really bad gas. That's about it.
> 
> Oh, and I do keep white bentonite clay on hand for when Finnigan has a bout with colitis. It rarely happens now that he is on PMR, but his colitis is also anxiety induced so it isn't always the diet (a stressful trip to the vet and he'll start poopin blood). He also tends to have a very acidic tummy and sometimes gets acid reflux (takes after his mom) which makes him moody, one dose of the bentonite clay and he's back to normal. I think of it as an emergency remedy for tummy troubles.


i think im going to buy winston a can of sardines per week..ive always anted to try sardines myself, but suspected i wouldnt like them..so nice to know i can pawn them off on him


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

How do you know how much fish/salmon oil to give? I've always eye-balled it but was wondering if there is an amount per lb I could go by?


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Plato Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil...she get's a "pump" per meal.








Also trying a vitamin called Hy Vitality...(given to me from one of the gals in our Co-Op that has Shar Pei) that has some anti-inflammatory properties to it. Normally I don't bother with vitamins...since I believe the essential vitamins, nutrient's, ect...should be provided in a balanced, quality raw diet...but since they were free...figured I would give them a try. I didn't think CoCo's coat could be improved upon until I added Salmon Oil to her diet...and sure enough...improvement.
She's also on 5-8 chicken feet/day for the Glucosamine in them.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

lily said:


> i have been giving annie acv for the last week ,its the most pure i can find,she has been fighting some kind of allergy ,her worst time is when she gets up, and this morning not 1 itch,now ive read that acv is the best thing for a dog ,wether thats true remains to be seen,i also give her flaxseed and primrose oil ,if she didnt have the allergy then i wouldnt supplement at all ,but up to today shes seems to be inproving,karen


Make sure it's the acv with "the Mother" It'll say on the bottle. 
I don't like giving plant based omegas to dog's cause it is in an inactive form, the dog 's body has to activate it in order to be absorbed. Some dogs can, many cannot activate the plant based omegas so it is pointless to give it. I would find a quality source of fatty fish or fish oil instead. Kitties cannot activate plant based omegas.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I do the kelp once weekly with the dogs fish/egg mixture and am looking at the zinc/ cooper supplement that seems to be quite common among the bullie breeds for the feet/nail issue. It has to be a fine line of regulation so really need to study it and am looking at many articles about keratosis.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I give my dogs platinum performance.
Platinum Performance® Canine | PlatinumPerformance


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> I do the kelp once weekly with the dogs fish/egg mixture and am looking at the zinc/ cooper supplement that seems to be quite common among the bullie breeds for the feet/nail issue. It has to be a fine line of regulation so really need to study it and am looking at many articles about keratosis.


I've been giving Aspen 1 tablet of zinc per week, and his pads are not as dry anymore. He's been on it for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> High quality salmon oil is all we add. We do feed chicken and duck feet as a regular RMB which could be considered a joint health supplement


^^THIS^^ 

we did ACV for a while but... it wasn't having the effect we thought it was so we stopped it, but the salmon oil when we can't get mackeral or salmon is perfect! 

we will be doing beef trachea on a regular basis once i have my permit as well! :biggrin: so that may be considered a joint supplement


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I give sardines once a week, found that when I do that they seem to do well. It seems that as time passes while my dogs are on raw and get different stuff they don't need supplements . So I have pretty much stopped giving them? I did read that krill oil is really good.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I was giving Primal Sardine Grind once a week because I don't have a source for whole sardines, but they hate it so I'm not buying anymore. We might try smelt, but otherwise they get a lot of natural beef and deer/elk and fresh eggs from a friend.... so I feel pretty comfortable not rushing out to buy fish oil. If they got any shiner I'd go blind anyhow.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just got some smelt - I saw it in the grocery store really cheap and the fish still had their eyes and everything I have no idea if it's a good fish for them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> I was giving Primal Sardine Grind once a week because I don't have a source for whole sardines, but they hate it so I'm not buying anymore. We might try smelt, but otherwise they get a lot of natural beef and deer/elk and fresh eggs from a friend.... so I feel pretty comfortable not rushing out to buy fish oil. If they got any shiner I'd go blind anyhow.


and my dogs prefer primal sardine grind to the real deal.

since we don't get to the store for fish often enough....we're going to once again try salmon oil, even though our dogs eat a pretty well rounded grass fed diet....

plus we're going to try kelp based on white leo's recommend....

beyond that, we don't give supps....

and even these are a trial for us....not a given.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I have a bag of ocean kelp too, but I haven't opened it yet. I used to give salmon oil 3-4 times a week, but now I only give it once every week or two because I try to feed more grass fed meat, and I also try to give either canned salmon or canned sardines once a week.

I think smelt is a decent little fishy. I have a baggie full of them as well as whole anchovies, but they seem to be the 2 things on this planet my dog doesn't eat. I would say Louis doesn't eat raw fish, but my aunt had a giant kingfish head at a barbeque a couple months back, and he kept begging for more. Unfortunately kingfish is pretty high on the mercury list. I'm going to try mackerel or fresh sardines next. If those work well, I might eliminate the salmon oil altogether. I also feed chicken and duck feet, although duck feet around here is more than twice the price of the chicken feet :frown:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> I have a bag of ocean kelp too, but I haven't opened it yet. I used to give salmon oil 3-4 times a week, but now I only give it once every week or two because I try to feed more grass fed meat, and I also try to give either canned salmon or canned sardines once a week.
> 
> I think smelt is a decent little fishy. I have a baggie full of them as well as whole anchovies, but they seem to be the 2 things on this planet my dog doesn't eat. I would say Louis doesn't eat raw fish, but my aunt had a giant kingfish head at a barbeque a couple months back, and he kept begging for more. Unfortunately kingfish is pretty high on the mercury list. I'm going to try mackerel or fresh sardines next. If those work well, I might eliminate the salmon oil altogether. I also feed chicken and duck feet, although duck feet around here is more than twice the price of the chicken feet :frown:


wow. and anchovies are nice for omega threes...smelts...not so much.

what we do now with fresh fish, for malia the picky...is grind them up. 

bubba eats everything so we don't worry about him.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> wow. and anchovies are nice for omega threes...smelts...not so much.
> 
> what we do now with fresh fish, for malia the picky...is grind them up.
> 
> bubba eats everything so we don't worry about him.


Oh, maybe that's an excuse to chuck the smelts then! The raw feeder in me just feels like it's such a waste, even though it's just a small ziploc bag.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Oh, maybe that's an excuse to chuck the smelts then! The raw feeder in me just feels like it's such a waste, even though it's just a small ziploc bag.


nah, don't throw them out. feed 'em....they have omegas, just not as much.....the raw feeder in me says don't waste a smelt.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to have to get creative then...maybe I will mix it into his salmon..or stuff it into a piece of beef. It will be...like a turducken! I shall call it "beefmelt," beef + smelt, LOL


----------



## sadysaneto (Jun 28, 2011)

homemade yogurt and a little garlic every other day.


----------

